# [TRADUCTION : USE flag] Quel terme préférez-vous ?

## Mr. T.

Je pense que tout est presque dit dans le titre. Je prévois d'employer un des termes présentés, pour la traduction du terme USE flags, dans les articles du Wiki Gentoo.

A vos manettes !

----------

## DuF

la variable USE ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *DuF wrote:*   

> la variable USE ?

 

La variable USE (la seule et unique) contient des flags/drapeaux/...

----------

## k-root

 *Quote:*   

> Portage knows the X USE flag for enabling support for X in other packages (default in all desktop profiles). Make sure this USE flag is added to the USE flag list to ensure X compatibility system wide 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage contrôle l'activation du support graphique lors de la compilation des paquets grâce à l'élément de configuration X . Cet élément est présent par défaut dans les profiles pour station de travail (desktop).
> 
> Assurez vous de la  présence de cet élément dans la variable USE si vous souhaitez activer le support graphique pour l'ensemble de votre système
> 
> 

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/X_server#USE_flags

French is so convoluted...

----------

## Mr. T.

 *Quote:*   

> Portage knows the X USE flag for enabling support for X in other packages (default in all desktop profiles). Make sure this USE flag is added to the USE flag list to ensure X compatibility system wide.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage active les fonctionnalités du serveur X dans les progiciels, grâce au USE flag X. Pour garantir une interface graphique fonctionnelle, il est recommandé d'ajouter ce USE flag à la variable USE 
> 
> (cas par défaut des profils bureautiques).

 

 *k-root wrote:*   

> French is so convoluted...

 

Eh oui !

station de travail = workstation

----------

## DuF

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   la variable USE ? 
> 
> La variable USE (la seule et unique) contient des flags/drapeaux/...

 

Tout l'art de bien comprendre une question   :Laughing: 

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

Apparemment on peut aussi utiliser fanion ... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drapeau_(informatique)

 *k-root wrote:*   

> Portage knows the X USE flag for enabling support for X in other packages (default in all desktop profiles). Make sure this USE flag is added to the USE flag list to ensure X compatibility system wide 

 

Ce qui pourrait donner en reprenant l'exemple de k-root :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage exploite le fanion X de la variable USE pour activer le support de X dans les autres paquets (Positionné par défaut pour tous les profils avec bureau). Assurez-vous que ce fanion est bien ajouté à la liste des fanions de la variable USE, afin de garantir la compatibilité avec X de l'ensemble du système.

 

----------

## Mr. T.

Le fanion désigne une notion différente. Sémantiquement, le terme le plus proche est le tag. Phonétiquement, "tag USE X" est moins appréciable que "USE flag X" !

Tag : Etiquette, marqueur ou mot-clé permettant de décrire, d'identifier un élément ou un document dans une base de données ou un site web. Recomm. offic. balise. [1]

Fanion : Séquence binaire servant à délimiter le début et la fin d'une trame. Les fanions sont généralement des octets. [2]

[1] Dictionnaire "Le Petit Robert, éd. 2014, p. 2497"

[2] Grand Dictionnaire Terminologique, en ligne, fiche 8370038

----------

